
Ask HN: How to Manufacture N95 Mask? - yash8141
While I certainly don&#x27;t have the capital to manufacture it. But are there any resources that explains how to manufacture it at scale. Also are there any website which explains to manufacture anything like recipe or something like that.
======
teruakohatu
I believe it requires a melt blown plastic microfiber fabric that is
complicated to make.

If you can obtain this material, alibaba.com has fully automatic n95 "mask"
assembly machines advertised for $50-$65,000. I assume making a real N95
respirator would require more complex machinery.

I am told there is no shortage of masks being made in China, the problem is
shipping them and making sure they work as advertised.

~~~
yash8141
Thanks will look into that.

